# Flash vs Medaka Box



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2015)

Because defeating weak shounen verses is nothing to brag about, let's kick it up a notch 

No restrictions

Go


----------



## Solar (May 12, 2015)

Ajimu solos.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Ajimu solos.



As i thought.

Maybe i should have made this a gauntlet


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

Infinite Mass Punch to the face


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

Flash goes back in time and punches the MB mangaka


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

Freddie waifu gets fisted to death again.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

The end


----------



## MAPSK (May 12, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Because defeating weak shounen verses is nothing to brag about, let's kick it up a notch
> 
> No restrictions
> 
> Go



Freddie pls.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

The inevitable conclusion of this match.


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2015)

Flash is gonna make it way worse


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (May 12, 2015)

Flash gets Sol and Sol delivers the Heel


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 12, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Flash gets Sol and Sol delivers the Heel



We just might have a new tag team here.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Infinite Mass Punch to the face




*Spoiler*: __ 





What happens if he tries that on Iihiko


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einstein >>>>>>>>> Your generic cool dude.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Einstein >>>>>>>>> Your generic cool dude.



And then after that punch his arm gets blown off once Iihiko acknowledges it as actual damage


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Einstein >>>>>>>>> Your generic cool dude.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (May 12, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> And then after that punch his arm gets blown off once Iihiko acknowledges it as actual damage





Freddie stop

You may flood the World again with this amount of wank. Go to bed.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2015)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Freddie stop
> 
> You may flood the World again with this amount of wank. Go to bed.



This isn't SB


No wanking this time


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2015)

Which flash is this because Barry has feats of crashing the entire multiverse time line and causing a retcon of the entire DC verse


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Which flash is this because Barry has feats of crashing range entire multiverse time like and causing a retcon of the entire DC verse



Let's assume most consistent showings


----------



## TobiSan (May 14, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Which flash is this because Barry has feats of crashing the entire multiverse time line and causing a retcon of the entire DC verse



No he doesn't all Barry did was restart the timeline.

Pandora was the one who created New 52 by re-writing the timeline as was explained in Phantom Stranger #1.

He also didn't change the entirety of Multiverse. The Presence, The Spectre, Lucifer, Michael, Gabriel, Samael, etc... still remain the same. Nobody  but The Presence can touch them.


----------



## Kurou (May 14, 2015)

Flash'd knock her head off and skull fuck it before it detaches from her shoulders


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> No he doesn't all Barry did was restart the timeline.
> 
> Pandora was the one who created New 52 by re-writing the timeline as was explained in Phantom Stranger #1.
> 
> He also didn't change the entirety of Multiverse. The Presence, The Spectre, Lucifer, Michael, Gabriel, Samael, etc... still remain the same. Nobody  but The Presence can touch them.



You call it restart but we know what that means it's a retcon


----------



## ThunderCunt (May 14, 2015)

Wally was supposed to be fastest flash but then they(Geoff Johns, you bastard) resurrected Barry and I am not sure about who is capable of what at this point.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (May 14, 2015)

Flash Gordon solos.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (May 14, 2015)

Can Gagamaru do anything here? Would his minus apply here? Since people like Ihiko did manage to not care about his ability in the form of Medaka supposedly using it on him


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Can Gagamaru do anything here? Would his minus apply here? Since people like Ihiko did manage to not care about his ability in the form of Medaka supposedly using it on him



Iihiko is immune to everything so that isn't a good example.


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

Freddie 

:letgo

They all die


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Freddie
> 
> :letgo
> 
> They all die



Flash dies for being too strong.

Not even joking.

It's a legit ability


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Flash dies for being too strong.
> 
> Not even joking.
> 
> It's a legit ability



And comes back because it's DC which is canon


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Flash dies for being too strong.
> 
> Not even joking.
> 
> It's a legit ability



NLF 

:letgo


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> NLF
> 
> :letgo



>worked against  LS/FTL starbusters
>can't work against the Flash

Whatever you say nugget


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

Flash is MFTL+ and infinite mass punch can go to star level and even higher than that

Freddie

Freddie pls

:letgo


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Flash is MFTL+ and infinite mass punch can go to star level and even higher than that
> 
> Freddie
> 
> ...



>setting a DC on infinite mass

That sounds stupid 


Also Iihiko still no-sells it. His defense is passive. Which means fuck speed


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

Flash can bfr via speed force. 

He does much more than run fast.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

And on the off-chance that he does kill everyone

Does he have any defense if the moon dropped on the planet and killed everything once Testament actives?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Flash can bfr via speed force.
> 
> He does much more than run fast.



>bfr a verse with an omnipresent

imagine pls


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

He can run back in fucking time


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

Freddie 

Pls stahp this


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> He can run back in fucking time



And fight them again? 



Imagine said:


> Freddie
> 
> Pls stahp this




I take it you concede?


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

No need to concede. IMP to all dem bishes


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> No need to concede. IMP to all dem bishes



IMP gets reflected

Flash breaks apart faster than chachamaru 

Or 

He gets his heart stopped from a random Ajimu in a classroom


----------



## Imagine (May 14, 2015)

Ajimu is in heaven now 


Shhh


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 14, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Ajimu is in heaven now
> 
> 
> Shhh



She's too good for heaven tbh tbf


----------



## MAPSK (May 14, 2015)

New match: Freddie's waifuism vs. Kurou's waifuism


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Flash goes back in time knock out a particular  singer and become the lead singer of Queen


----------



## TobiSan (May 15, 2015)

​


----------



## MAPSK (May 15, 2015)

_The_ Motherfucking Flash. Accept no substitutes


----------



## Saint Saga (May 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Flash goes back in time knock out a particular  singer and become the lead singer of Queen



Ok now you went too far.

There is no replacing Freddie.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 15, 2015)

Flash statue-ifies the entire verse


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2015)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Flash statue-ifies the entire verse



Ajimu 1-shots flash

See? I can play the one-liner game too


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 16, 2015)

flash wrecks


----------



## Tacocat (May 16, 2015)

TobiSan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Did he just steal all of that material?

Well, I guess he could have just made it, tbh.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 16, 2015)

Tacocat said:


> Did he just steal all of that material?
> 
> Well, I guess he could have just made it, tbh.



he's going back in time to take the material from the already collapsed building before it collapsed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2015)

So that's why it collapsed.


----------



## Kurou (May 16, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Ajimu 1-shots flash
> 
> See? I can play the one-liner game too


While both of these statements are true this is more in favor of flash. The only one that wouldn't work on is Ajimu because omnipresence, but she's never tagging him so yeah


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2015)

Kurou said:


> While both of these statements are true this is more in favor of flash. The only one that wouldn't work on is Ajimu because omnipresence, but she's never tagging him so yeah



Which makes a stalement for Flash at best

And i still haven't heard an argument as to why his ability would work on Iihiko other than "NLF", or how he would survive Testament without going back in time and undoing all his efforts. Unless his speed-stealing is still in effect even in the past.

Well, the last comment assumes that he'll kill Fukurou instead of BFR/statue-ifies, but still.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 5, 2016)

It's been almost a year and i never got a response for the last comment.


So i take it Flash loses?


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2016)

Infinite 

Mass

Punch


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 5, 2016)

Yo momma is infinite mass


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2016)

And she'd wreck Ajimu as well


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 5, 2016)

Ajimu steals your mother's EBT card and she dies


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2016)

Ajimu is in the trash bin where she belongs


----------

